# La bellezza



## banshee (11 Dicembre 2015)

Volevo condividere con voi questa meraviglia.

Oggi così:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Dicembre 2015)

Adoro Roma. Ogni singolo angolo
Un po' meno i napoletani chiaccheroni che vivono a Roma


----------



## Spot (11 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Volevo condividere con voi questa meraviglia.
> 
> Oggi così:
> View attachment 11047View attachment 11048


L'incanto


----------



## Nicka (11 Dicembre 2015)

Quanto amo Roma. :inlove:


----------



## ivanl (11 Dicembre 2015)

stesso colore del cielo che c'e' qui in padania, uguale...:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (11 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> stesso colore del cielo che c'e' qui in padania, uguale...:unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (11 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quanto amo Roma. :inlove:


Anch'io. 
In realtà ci sono molte città a cui sono legata affettivamente.. però Roma ha qualcosa di "caldo" in più, che ha il sapore del girovagare notturno, di chiacchiere con gente incontrata per caso, di pietre che parlano di talmente tante storie insieme fino a portarti allo smarrimento.
Bello.


----------



## Nicka (11 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Anch'io.
> In realtà ci sono molte città a cui sono legata affettivamente.. però Roma ha qualcosa di "caldo" in più, che ha il sapore del girovagare notturno, di chiacchiere con gente incontrata per caso, di pietre che parlano di talmente tante storie insieme fino a portarti allo smarrimento.
> Bello.


Tutto vero.
Come ho spesso detto: io a Roma devo tornarci almeno una volta l'anno. Mi chiama proprio. 
Un città che sento leggermente simile, come calore, come chiacchiere e come richiamo per me è Palermo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Dicembre 2015)

Roma stupenda, ma ci sono nato e vissuto quindi sono di parte. Subito dopo Torino, ci sono stato quasi due anni, città di un fascino incredibile... Roma ti fa innamorare al primo colpo, Torino va scoperta col tempo dovuto, ma poi non la scordi più.


----------



## banshee (11 Dicembre 2015)

Con il cielo di oggi era veramente strepitosa.....


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Volevo condividere con voi questa meraviglia.
> 
> Oggi così:
> View attachment 11047View attachment 11048


Stupenda !!!!!!!!!


----------



## brenin (11 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> stesso colore del cielo che c'e' qui in padania, uguale...:unhappy:


Però anche la nostra nebbia ha il suo fascino..... 

su Roma gli aggettivi si sprecano,ovvio. Ci ho lavorato un anno,inizio anni '80.... ogni tanto ci ritorno,per lavoro,toccata e fuga,ma ( bellezze storiche e monumentali a parte ) quanto è cambiata !


----------



## banshee (11 Dicembre 2015)

La Fontana è sempre bellissima, anche prima del restauro...è che oggi c era una luce pazzesca. 
Le classiche giornate invernali romane, col cielo limpidissimo e una luce particolare...
Sembra una cartolina eppure è fatta da cell  senza filtri instagram o che, niente!



farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro Roma. Ogni singolo angolo
> Un po' meno i napoletani chiaccheroni che vivono a Roma


:rotfl: :rotfl: e che non bevono caffè! Ma te pare normale un napoletano che non beve il caffè?



Nicka ha detto:


> Quanto amo Roma. :inlove:





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Anch'io.
> In realtà ci sono molte città a cui sono legata affettivamente.. però Roma ha qualcosa di "caldo" in più, che ha il sapore del girovagare notturno, di chiacchiere con gente incontrata per caso, di pietre che parlano di talmente tante storie insieme fino a portarti allo smarrimento.
> Bello.





Nicka ha detto:


> Tutto vero.
> Come ho spesso detto: io a Roma devo tornarci almeno una volta l'anno. Mi chiama proprio.
> Un città che sento leggermente simile, come calore, come chiacchiere e come richiamo per me è Palermo.


Io e Roma vi aspettiamo :inlove:



brenin ha detto:


> Però anche la nostra nebbia ha il suo fascino.....
> 
> su Roma gli aggettivi si sprecano,ovvio. Ci ho lavorato un anno,inizio anni '80.... ogni tanto ci ritorno,per lavoro,toccata e fuga,ma ( bellezze storiche e monumentali a parte ) quanto è cambiata !


Traffico, caos e interi quartieri divenuti chinatown, bangladeschtown e immagino molto altro....



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> L'incanto





ivanl ha detto:


> stesso colore del cielo che c'e' qui in padania, uguale...:unhappy:





Nobody ha detto:


> Roma stupenda, ma ci sono nato e vissuto quindi sono di parte. Subito dopo Torino, ci sono stato quasi due anni, città di un fascino incredibile... Roma ti fa innamorare al primo colpo, Torino va scoperta col tempo dovuto, ma poi non la scordi più.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stupenda !!!!!!!!!


:kiss:


----------



## tullio (11 Dicembre 2015)

*Fuori dal coro.*

Vivo vicino Roma eppure non riesco a farmela piacere. Verosimilmente questo deriva dal fatto che ho vissuto questa città negli aspetti meno gradevoli: gli ospedali, con le sale d'aspetto tristi e squallide, con l'ansia delle risposte e la difficoltà, nella fretta, di trovare i parcheggi; oppure, negli anni di studio moncale di gioventù, le università estrenee, caotiche, alienanti e le biblioteche inefficaci, con i viaggi a vuoto e gli archivi nel caos; o ancora gli uffici con una burocrazia impossibile e ottusa. E i mezzi pubblici inefficaci e affollati all'inverosimile... Muoversi tra le strade con la fretta e i pensieri oscuri in testa non permette di goderne le bellezze. E poi sporca, faticosa...
Condiderando tutto meglio Napoli, con il suo tempo lento e le persone che hanno imparato a convivere con il caos e ne hanno tratto una saggezza calda e rassegnata che permette di godersi la vita. Le strade strette di Napoli, affollate, con le auto che accettano che tutti camminino in mezzo alla strada e vanno piano, magari passando con il rosso ma fermandosi per farti raccogliere un foglio caduto e perfino aiutandoti; ove si da per scontato che se sei in mezzo alla strada hai un buon motivo per esser là e aspettano. 
Oppure meglio Torino, che mantiene uno stile provinciale cui unisce il rigore di una grande città. Ci sono angoli deliziosi da scoprire a Roma, ma anche a Napoli, Torino, Milano...ovunque. 
Certo Roma è bella, bellissima. Ma viverci... no, meglio la provincia, una qualunque, decisamente.


----------



## Tessa (11 Dicembre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Vivo vicino Roma eppure non riesco a farmela piacere. Verosimilmente questo deriva dal fatto che ho vissuto questa città negli aspetti meno gradevoli: gli ospedali, con le sale d'aspetto tristi e squallide, con l'ansia delle risposte e la difficoltà, nella fretta, di trovare i parcheggi; oppure, negli anni di studio moncale di gioventù, le università estrenee, caotiche, alienanti e le biblioteche inefficaci, con i viaggi a vuoto e gli archivi nel caos; o ancora gli uffici con una burocrazia impossibile e ottusa. E i mezzi pubblici inefficaci e affollati all'inverosimile... Muoversi tra le strade con la fretta e i pensieri oscuri in testa non permette di goderne le bellezze. E poi sporca, faticosa...
> Condiderando tutto meglio Napoli, con il suo tempo lento e le persone che hanno imparato a convivere con il caos e ne hanno tratto una saggezza calda e rassegnata che permette di godersi la vita. Le strade strette di Napoli, affollate, con le auto che accettano che tutti camminino in mezzo alla strada e vanno piano, magari passando con il rosso ma fermandosi per farti raccogliere un foglio caduto e perfino aiutandoti; ove si da per scontato che se sei in mezzo alla strada hai un buon motivo per esser là e aspettano.
> Oppure meglio Torino, che mantiene uno stile provinciale cui unisce il rigore di una grande città. Ci sono angoli deliziosi da scoprire a Roma, ma anche a Napoli, Torino, Milano...ovunque.
> Certo Roma è bella, bellissima. Ma viverci... no, meglio la provincia, una qualunque, decisamente.


Il prossimo lavoro che mi capita su Roma lo rifiuto. 
L'ultimo giro ho aspettato 1 ora il taxi a Termini e ho passato la mattina tra municipi e burocrazie sbattuta di qua e di la'. Milano non e' Ginevra e sul pubblico ha ancora le sue belle lacune ma almeno ti muovi in 10 minuti in moto da una parte all'altra della citta'. Roma e' bellissima, ma ho tanti amici romani qui che lavorano bene e non tornerebbero mai.  Per il cazzeggio, Roma e' favolosa!


----------



## banshee (11 Dicembre 2015)

Roma è invivibile e lo so bene, ci abito  e smadonno ogni giorno per arrivare da casa all'ufficio, 6,8 km e ci impiego un'ora e più.

Volevo solo condividere con voi la bellezza della giornata di oggi!
Le cose belle vanno mostrate.


----------



## Nicka (11 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Roma è invivibile e lo so bene, ci abito  e smadonno ogni giorno per arrivare da casa all'ufficio, 6,8 km e ci impiego un'ora e più.
> 
> Volevo solo condividere con voi la bellezza della giornata di oggi!
> *Le cose belle vanno mostrate.*


Anche le brutte, ma non è questo il thread adatto...


----------



## banshee (11 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche le brutte, ma non è questo il thread adatto...


Assolutamente :up:


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un po' meno i napoletani chiaccheroni che vivono a Roma


Ti ricordo che tuo marito è napoletano 



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: e che non bevono caffè! Ma te pare normale un napoletano che non beve il caffè?


Che c'è di male? Io sono napoletano e non bevo il caffè


----------



## banshee (11 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che tuo marito è napoletano
> 
> 
> 
> Che c'è di male? Io sono napoletano e non bevo il caffè


Tu non mangi nemmeno il cuoppo di fritti nè le alici......sei un napoletano atipico


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

Non mangio nemmeno le sfogliatelle guarda  Ok uccidetemi.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> stesso colore del cielo che c'e' qui in padania, uguale...:unhappy:


qui in friuli questa sera c'era un tramonto spettacolare


----------



## spleen (11 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> qui in friuli questa sera c'era un tramonto spettacolare
> View attachment 11051


Visto, mi sono soffermato alla finestra finchè i colleghi mi hanno chiamato, ed era molto più spettacolare di questa foto che non rende appieno l' idea.....
Ciao


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Visto, mi sono soffermato alla finestra finchè i colleghi mi hanno chiamato, ed era molto più spettacolare di questa foto che non rende appieno l' idea.....
> Ciao


lo so purtroppo la fotocamera del mio cell non rende mai abbastanza


----------



## spleen (11 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> lo so purtroppo la fotocamera del mio cell non rende mai abbastanza


Lo so, purtroppo sono quel che sono.
Stasera da me comunque nebbia.
Amo anche quella, se non devo guidare, camminare per le strade ed le viuzze del centro, senza le auto che rompono, mi sento a casa, la mole dei vecchi palazzi, della chiesa, le luci soffuse, il senso di ovattato, respirarla a pieni polmoni...... La nebbia mi fa' viaggiare, nel tempo.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo so, purtroppo sono quel che sono.
> Stasera da me comunque nebbia.
> Amo anche quella, se non devo guidare, camminare per le strade ed le viuzze del centro, senza le auto che rompono, mi sento a casa, la mole dei vecchi palazzi, della chiesa, le luci soffuse, il senso di ovattato, respirarla a pieni polmoni...... La nebbia mi fa' viaggiare, nel tempo.


si hai ragione, provo la stessa sensazione  è come essere in un mondo parallelo dove nessuno ci può toccare


----------



## Nicka (11 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo so, purtroppo sono quel che sono.
> Stasera da me comunque nebbia.
> Amo anche quella, se non devo guidare, camminare per le strade ed le viuzze del centro, senza le auto che rompono, mi sento a casa, la mole dei vecchi palazzi, della chiesa, le luci soffuse, il senso di ovattato, respirarla a pieni polmoni...... La nebbia mi fa' viaggiare, nel tempo.


Io amo moltissimo la nebbia...quando lo dico mi pigliano per scema, ma per me è uno spettacolo.
Ho avuto la fortuna di trovarmi in un bel nebbione a Erice.
Sembra di essere in un altro mondo totalmente.


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

Io becco la nebbia ogni sera tornando a casa. A parte darmi l'impressione di vivere a Silent Hill non mi ispira nulla di piacevole. Anche se ammetto che ho visto alcune foto di paesaggi con nebbia o foschia che eran davvero da levare il fiato.


----------



## spleen (11 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si hai ragione, provo la stessa sensazione  è come essere in un mondo parallelo dove nessuno ci può toccare


Già, un mondo parallelo solo nostro, dove tutto si ferma, senza competizione, surreale eppur così reale direi, mi fa' sentire tutta l'inutilità degli affanni.........    ma ora viaggio troppo.


----------



## spleen (11 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io amo moltissimo la nebbia...quando lo dico mi pigliano per scema, ma per me è uno spettacolo.
> Ho avuto la fortuna di trovarmi in un bel nebbione a Erice.
> Sembra di essere in un altro mondo totalmente.





Falcor ha detto:


> Io becco la nebbia ogni sera tornando a casa. A parte darmi l'impressione di vivere a Silent Hill non mi ispira nulla di piacevole. Anche se ammetto che ho visto alcune foto di paesaggi con nebbia o foschia che eran davvero da levare il fiato.


Sul fatto che sia suggestiva non ci piove, secondo me dipende anche dal riconoscerla come "paesaggio interiore" e per quanto mi riguarda penso derivi anche dal vissuto da bambino. Ho ricordi di nebbie fittissime, di casali immersi nel bianco, dell' abbaiare dei cani in lontananza, dei filari degli alberi trasformati in processioni di giganti e delle enormi cucine delle case coloniche dove andavo in compagnia di mio papà, a parlare con i suoi amici, sedendosi davanti a due bicchieri di vino, a parlare di  vecchie storie al caldo delle cucine a legna, mentre fuori tutto si perdeva nel grigio, isole nel mare del nulla.....
Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare anche questo e ahimè per rimpiangerlo.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, un mondo parallelo solo nostro, dove tutto si ferma, senza competizione, surreale eppur così reale direi, mi fa' sentire tutta l'inutilità degli affanni.........    ma ora viaggio troppo.


no meraviglioso.:inlove:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sul fatto che sia suggestiva non ci piove, secondo me dipende anche dal riconoscerla come "paesaggio interiore" e per quanto mi riguarda penso derivi anche dal vissuto da bambino. Ho ricordi di nebbie fittissime, di casali immersi nel bianco, dell' abbaiare dei cani in lontananza, dei filari degli alberi trasformati in processioni di giganti e delle enormi cucine delle case coloniche dove andavo in compagnia di mio papà, a parlare con i suoi amici, sedendosi davanti a due bicchieri di vino, a parlare di  vecchie storie al caldo delle cucine a legna, mentre fuori tutto si perdeva nel grigio, isole nel mare del nulla.....
> Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare anche questo e ahimè per rimpiangerlo.


nessuno è abbastanza vecchio


----------



## Nicka (11 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sul fatto che sia suggestiva non ci piove, secondo me dipende anche dal riconoscerla come "paesaggio interiore" e per quanto mi riguarda penso derivi anche dal vissuto da bambino. Ho ricordi di nebbie fittissime, di casali immersi nel bianco, dell' abbaiare dei cani in lontananza, dei filari degli alberi trasformati in processioni di giganti e delle enormi cucine delle case coloniche dove andavo in compagnia di mio papà, a parlare con i suoi amici, sedendosi davanti a due bicchieri di vino, a parlare di  vecchie storie al caldo delle cucine a legna, mentre fuori tutto si perdeva nel grigio, isole nel mare del nulla.....
> Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare anche questo e ahimè per rimpiangerlo.


Io ricordo quelle nebbie fitte fitte che vedevo da bambina...
Iniziava appena finita la città e ci si addentrava in campagna.
Era bellissimo non vedere nulla e, di questo periodo, all'improvviso una qualche luce intermittente appena ti avvicinavi a uno di quei casali...gli alberi addobbatti per le feste facevano quasi da piccoli fari.
E poi la nebbia ha quell'odore...


----------



## spleen (11 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ricordo quelle nebbie fitte fitte che vedevo da bambina...
> Iniziava appena finita la città e ci si addentrava in campagna.
> Era bellissimo non vedere nulla e, di questo periodo, all'improvviso una qualche luce intermittente appena ti avvicinavi a uno di quei casali...gli alberi addobbatti per le feste facevano quasi da piccoli fari.
> E poi la nebbia ha* quell'odore*...


Indescrivibile.
Due anni fa, il giono di capodanno, decisi di andare a camminare in campagna, per smaltire un po' i bagordi della notte prima, era una bella giornata di sole, persino i fili d' acciaio delle vigne splendevano umidi, poi verso sera è arrivata lei, si è annunciata nascondendo le cose prima distanti, poi sempre più vicine, si vedeva avanzare il banco sospinto da un alito di vento, una brezza che quando mi è stata addosso mi ha avvolto, in venti secondi ne fui immerso, completamente, da non vedere a cinque metri, e poi quell' odore, indescrivibile, appunto......


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2015)

```

```
Sì carina Roma.
Imparagonabile con Milano.


----------



## Falcor (12 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sul fatto che sia suggestiva non ci piove, secondo me dipende anche dal riconoscerla come "paesaggio interiore" e per quanto mi riguarda penso derivi anche dal vissuto da bambino.


Ecco forse questo è il punto. Dove son cresciuto la nebbia era un evento davvero sporadico e quando c'era, era solo sinonimo di disagio per la circolazione e paura di farsi male in auto.

Poi ti dirò una cavolata, prendila per tale. Sono un videogamer e in molti giochi la nebbia ricopre un ruolo fondamentale. In quell'ottica mi fa venire un brivido alla schiena perché è il luogo dove si cela ciò che vuole attaccarti, o il tesoro da trovare.

Ci sarebbero anche tanti racconti in cui la nebbia diviene quasi una protagonista ma si andrebbe OT


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2015)

:rotfl: questo 3d non è stato capito.

non volevo osannare Roma, c'era un cielo bellissimo e una luce particolare, la foto l'ha fatta mia madre mentre era per strada e me l'ha mandata..volevo condividere un bel momento!

Non lo faccio più  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: questo 3d non è stato capito.
> 
> non volevo osannare Roma, c'era un cielo bellissimo e una luce particolare, la foto l'ha fatta mia madre mentre era per strada e me l'ha mandata..volevo condividere un bel momento!
> 
> Non lo faccio più  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Secondo me anche se avessi voluto osannare Roma ne avevi tutti i motivi
Vivi in una città meravigliosa. Imparagonabile a tantissime non c'è nulla di male 
Io soffro di astinenza se ogni tot mesi non ci faccio un giretto
Cielo a parte. Anche con le nuvole resta splendida


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me anche se avessi voluto osannare Roma ne avevi tutti i motivi
> Vivi in una città meravigliosa. Imparagonabile a tantissime non c'è nulla di male
> Io soffro di astinenza se ogni tot mesi non ci faccio un giretto
> Cielo a parte. Anche con le nuvole resta splendida


È invivibile però....i romani hanno un rapporto di amore/odio con la città.
Tante volte vorrei potermene andare  in una realtà più a misura d'uomo....

Scendi spesso?


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque se vi va.....postate foto di bei particolari del vostro paesaggio familiare?
Io sono molto curiosa e sempre desiderosa di vedere il bello.


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*

Ma è invivibile per chi non ci vive.Chi ci vive ormai si è rassegnato,ogni giorno è un'avventura,uno sciopero,il gra che si blocca,la metro che si sfascia,e abbiamo solo quasi 3 linee,blocchi della circolazione,manifestazioni,tu esci e non sai ma come cazzo va a finire la giornata ma vuoi mettere?
Una qualità di vita di merda,siamo tutti esauriti e non ce ne rendiamo conto,anche nel modo di parlare,di camminare,tutti veloci,ma dove cazzo andremo mai?
Io ormai son abituato,ma il mio sogno è andare a vivere a VICENZA,dove non c'è un cazzo,dove la mattina apri la finestra e senti l'odore dello sterco di vacca,poi scendi vai al bar e ci sono sempre quei 4 trogloditi,provincialozzi del cazzo mezzi ubriachi con sta parlata:scolta,mona at salut,dove ti giri e non vedi un cazzo di niente,ogni tanto una carrozza con i cavalli,la chiesetta,che bello....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> È invivibile però....i romani hanno un rapporto di amore/odio con la città.
> Tante volte vorrei potermene andare  in una realtà più a misura d'uomo....
> 
> Scendi spesso?


Una volta all'anno


----------



## oro.blu (12 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: questo 3d non è stato capito.
> 
> non volevo osannare Roma, c'era un cielo bellissimo e una luce particolare, la foto l'ha fatta mia madre mentre era per strada e me l'ha mandata..volevo condividere un bel momento!
> 
> Non lo faccio più  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Ma no e che poi abbiamo un po' divagato...io amo tutte le città italiane. Secondo me non c'è posto più bello  al mondo. É la maggior parte degli italiani che non capisce un razzo palazzo. Roma è meravigliosa. Firenze è meravigliosa. Ma anche un sacco di altre piccole realtà che molti ignorano a due passi da casa.
Ho visitato tanti posti nel mondo. Sempre con il fai da te. Ho visto posti meravigliosi ma intorno il nulla. In Italia come ti volti scopri qualcosa. E secondo me Roma è una tra le più fornite....


----------



## Nicka (12 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Comunque se vi va.....postate foto di bei particolari del vostro paesaggio familiare?
> Io sono molto curiosa e sempre desiderosa di vedere il bello.


L'hai chiesto tu! 

Questo è un parchetto che abbiamo qui...è molto carino, ci vado spesso a fare passeggiate...mi piace sta foto, pare un quadro...


----------



## Spot (12 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Comunque se vi va.....postate foto di bei particolari del vostro paesaggio familiare?
> Io sono molto curiosa e sempre desiderosa di vedere il bello.


Idea davvero carina.
Ci penso.

Quest'estate ho fatto incetta di posti pugliesi meravigliosi.. al momento un pò meno, il tempo scarseggia


----------



## Spot (12 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'hai chiesto tu!
> 
> Questo è un parchetto che abbiamo qui...è molto carino, ci vado spesso a fare passeggiate...mi piace sta foto, pare un quadro...


Molto bella!


----------



## Nicka (12 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Molto bella!


Di sera si presta bene...


----------



## Spot (12 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di sera si presta bene...


----------



## Falcor (12 Dicembre 2015)

Purtroppo col telefono non vengon bene le foto di sera. Ma a firenze su alcuni dei più famosi e bei monumenti/ponti/palazzi stan proiettando delle luci e delle immagini bellissime. Mi sarebbe piaciuto condividerne alcune con voi ma vengon male le foto.


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'hai chiesto tu!
> 
> Questo è un parchetto che abbiamo qui...è molto carino, ci vado spesso a fare passeggiate...mi piace sta foto, pare un quadro...


Bello davvero! Fatto tu la foto?


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Purtroppo col telefono non vengon bene le foto di sera. Ma a firenze su alcuni dei più famosi e bei monumenti/ponti/palazzi stan proiettando delle luci e delle immagini bellissime. Mi sarebbe piaciuto condividerne alcune con voi ma vengon male le foto.


Peccato....


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Idea davvero carina.
> Ci penso.
> 
> Quest'estate ho fatto incetta di posti pugliesi meravigliosi.. al momento un pò meno, il tempo scarseggia


Posta, posta! Condividiamo le bellezze :inlove:


----------



## Nicka (12 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bello davvero! Fatto tu la foto?


Sì l'ho fatta io...
Ho aspettato un po' per avere la luce che mi piaceva quella sera.


----------



## Nicka (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ovviamente è fatta dal cellulare e quindi è sgranatissima...ma l'effetto non mi dispiace.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> immagini rimosse su richiesta dell'utente
> Instragrammizzate, però. Gli originali li ho persi (oltre a decine di altre foto che mi sono accorta di non avere più. Mbah.)


BELLE


----------



## banshee (12 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> immagini rimosse su richiesta dell'utente
> 
> Instragrammizzate, però. Gli originali li ho persi (oltre a decine di altre foto che mi sono accorta di non avere più. Mbah.)


Wow...mi piacciono moltissimo!! :inlove:


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ci provo anche io. Questa foto me la scattò J. Eppure per me rappresenta l'essere andato oltre dopo di lei.



Anche questo è un viaggio con J. La cascata delle Marmore, consiglio di visitarla perché lo spettacolo vale il viaggio.



E questo è un piccolo angolino di paradiso lungo la strada che porta in Garfagnana.


----------



## Spot (13 Dicembre 2015)

Wow.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ci provo anche io. Questa foto me la scattò J. Eppure per me rappresenta l'essere andato oltre dopo di lei.
> 
> View attachment 11061
> 
> ...


La prima è il lago Trasimeno?  belle foto !!!!


----------



## ologramma (13 Dicembre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Vivo vicino Roma eppure non riesco a farmela piacere. Verosimilmente questo deriva dal fatto che ho vissuto questa città negli aspetti meno gradevoli: gli ospedali, con le sale d'aspetto tristi e squallide, con l'ansia delle risposte e la difficoltà, nella fretta, di trovare i parcheggi; oppure, negli anni di studio moncale di gioventù, le università estrenee, caotiche, alienanti e le biblioteche inefficaci, con i viaggi a vuoto e gli archivi nel caos; o ancora gli uffici con una burocrazia impossibile e ottusa. E i mezzi pubblici inefficaci e affollati all'inverosimile... Muoversi tra le strade con la fretta e i pensieri oscuri in testa non permette di goderne le bellezze. E poi sporca, faticosa...
> Condiderando tutto meglio Napoli, con il suo tempo lento e le persone che hanno imparato a convivere con il caos e ne hanno tratto una saggezza calda e rassegnata che permette di godersi la vita. Le strade strette di Napoli, affollate, con le auto che accettano che tutti camminino in mezzo alla strada e vanno piano, magari passando con il rosso ma fermandosi per farti raccogliere un foglio caduto e perfino aiutandoti; ove si da per scontato che se sei in mezzo alla strada hai un buon motivo per esser là e aspettano.
> Oppure meglio Torino, che mantiene uno stile provinciale cui unisce il rigore di una grande città. Ci sono angoli deliziosi da scoprire a Roma, ma anche a Napoli, Torino, Milano...ovunque.
> Certo Roma è bella, bellissima. Ma viverci... no, meglio la provincia, una qualunque, decisamente.


Anche io vivo in provincia e adoro Roma si da quando ho iniziato a frequentarla sia per svago che per lavoro.
Gia da bambino seguivo i miei parenti per in giro per lavoro  sai erano gli anni 50 il caos c'era anche allora ma il tutto si viveva con calma e pazienza cosa che oggi manca alle persone perchè si va sempre di fretta.
Ho avuto esperienza di frequentare una scuola sebbene per un anno solo devo dire che i trasporti erano efficienti e precisi perchè avevo  dei treni da prendere sempre precisi al minuto.
Sporadicamente l'ho vissuta lavorando in varie zone ,dato il mio lavoro di artigiano , sempre affascinante nella vita quotidiana premetto che si poteva parcheggiare dove volevi ora invece sempre piena con parcheggi a pagamento, il bello che ora è difficile trovarlo:
Ora la vivo e la scopro di nuovo nella sua storia millenaria nel visitare le bellezze e i tanti musei di cui roma è piena,non cerco il mangiare come usano di solito fare i turisti perchè essendo romano preferisco le cose fatte in casa che sono meglio di quelle che ahimè fatte nei vari ristoranti e devo dire più vere.
Per le altre città dell'italia ognuna ha le sue caratteristiche e devo dire che da giù e su è tutto bello


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Si sorella quello è il Trasimeno, per la precisione uno dei pontili di Castiglion del Lago


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si sorella quello è il Trasimeno, per la precisione uno dei pontili di Castiglion del Lago


Eh si avevo intuito la prospettiva  :up: io di solito l'estate passo la domenica sull'altra sponda tra Passignano e San Feliciano.


----------



## Nicka (13 Dicembre 2015)

Alcuni luoghi che mi hanno particolarmente colpita e ai quali sono legata.

La mia piazza preferita a Bologna:


Spoiler







Questo è un ricordo di un fine settimana divertentissimo in Baviera, luogo bellissimo e da fiaba, letteralmente:


Spoiler







Questo invece è il colpo di testa del mio ultimo compleanno, per arrivare in questo posto abbiamo fatto oltre 1500 gradini in un bosco, Madonna della Corona, un posto che dire impervio è poco. La foto non rende la difficoltà...per arrivarci ci ho messo 3 ore in salita. Quando ho capito che sarei dovuta anche scendere mi è venuto quasi da piangere. Poi ho passato due giorni a letto coi crampi alle gambe...


Spoiler







Il Trasimeno: anche per me è un posto bellissimo che visito spesso e che mi piace particolarmente.


Spoiler







E questa è la mia pineta, luogo di zozzerie indicibili nel paesello pugliese che amo profondamente, luogo delle mie estati da bambina, qui ci passavo mesi.
Questo è il posto dove ho iniziato ad andare in altalena, dove mi sono sbucciata le ginocchia cadendo sui ciottoli, dove facevo tardi la sera tra nascondini e panzerotti.
Dove ho dato il mio primo bacio, dove ho capito per la prima volta cosa fosse un orgasmo, dove...


Spoiler


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ragazzi non ero ancora entrato qui, che bei posti...


----------



## Spot (13 Dicembre 2015)

Questa è per la romana 


Spoiler


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Scopro anche io questo meraviglioso 3D oggi... 

E posto la mia onomatopea  L'Isola Bella


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si sorella quello è il Trasimeno, per la precisione uno dei pontili di Castiglion del Lago


e in Garfagnana dov'eri?


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

In realtà li non è ancora la garfagnana ma è la strada per arrivarci. A metà più o meno tra la valle e Forte dei Marmi. Se vuoi ti faccio sapere con calma stasera perché quel posticino ha persino un sito internet


----------



## Falcor (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ecco perplesso:

http://www.isolasantagarfagnana.it/

In pratica han trasformato il vecchio borgo in una sorta di albergo. Le foto non rendono merito comunque, dal vivo è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco perplesso:
> 
> http://www.isolasantagarfagnana.it/
> 
> In pratica han trasformato il vecchio borgo in una sorta di albergo. Le foto non rendono merito comunque, dal vivo è tutta un'altra cosa.


Sai che non conosco la Garfagnana ? Mi ci devo far portare


----------



## Falcor (14 Dicembre 2015)

Mah secondo me non ti perdi nulla eh. Ci son posti più belli in Toscana sicuramente. O meglio ancora nella mia Campania, posti poco conosciuti ma di una bellezza d'altri tempi.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco perplesso:
> 
> http://www.isolasantagarfagnana.it/
> 
> In pratica han trasformato il vecchio borgo in una sorta di albergo. Le foto non rendono merito comunque, dal vivo è tutta un'altra cosa.


grossomodo ho capito  dov'è


----------



## oro.blu (14 Dicembre 2015)

ragazzi che posti meravigliosi :salta:

....posso posso posso ....faccio una settimana a casa di ognuno di voi...ADDOTTATEMI


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ragazzi che posti meravigliosi :salta:
> 
> ....posso posso posso ....faccio una settimana a casa di ognuno di voi...ADDOTTATEMI


Se vuoi lancio la campagna: ADOTTA UN ORO.BLU  non ti pentirai


----------



## banshee (14 Dicembre 2015)

che spettacolo ragazzi!! siete veramente bravissimi anche nel fare le foto....!


----------



## banshee (14 Dicembre 2015)

uno scorcio invernale che mi è molto caro... confine tra Lazio ed Abruzzo..


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Questo è il giardino dove sono cresciuta.
Era tenuto benissimo, ora è completamente allo sfascio...ed è un peccato.



Spoiler












Questa è la Certosa di Bologna.
Il cimitero monumentale, tanto per dire che rapporto si ha in zona con la morte, è stato costruito sulle basi di un monastero certosino. E' del 1801, quindi antecedente all'editto napoleonico di Saint Cloud, secondo il quale i cimiteri dovevano stare al di fuori delle mura cittadine.
Qui si raccoglievano le persone per camminare, per discutere, per socializzare. Il Carducci ci portava le fanciulle, tanto per dire. Eros e Thanatos. Era uno dei più importanti luoghi di incontro dei cittadini bolognesi.
Personalmente ci vado diverse volte, preferibilmente da sola per rilassarmi. Bellissimo sotto la neve, fresco in estate.
La zona monumentale è deserta ed è il mio angolo preferito.


Spoiler


----------



## banshee (14 Dicembre 2015)

oggi non è una buona giornata per me..
vedere le vostre foto mi sta scaldando il cuore..grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

:bacio::abbraccio:





banshee ha detto:


> oggi non è una buona giornata per me..
> vedere le vostre foto mi sta scaldando il cuore..grazie


Per scaldarti ancora di più


----------



## banshee (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :bacio::abbraccio:
> Per scaldarti ancora di più


:bacissimo:


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Dicembre 2015)

Avete postato delle foto semplicemente stupende!

Contribuisco alla bellezza del 3d con questa:





L'Adriatico visto dalla Maiella.


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uno scorcio invernale che mi è molto caro... confine tra Lazio ed Abruzzo..
> 
> View attachment 11073



Lago di Campotosto?


----------



## banshee (14 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lago di Campotosto?


Oh yes!!!  conosci bene?


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Oh yes!!!  conosci bene?


Meta di bagordi notturni ai tempi dell'università .
 Una volta ci andai a vedere l'alba con un violinista conosciuto la sera prima ad un concerto al castello de L'Aquila: indimenticabile


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uno scorcio invernale che mi è molto caro... confine tra Lazio ed Abruzzo..
> 
> View attachment 11073


Aldilà del posto indubbiamente evocativo, è una foto stupenda nella sua imperfezione...


----------



## Rudra (17 Dicembre 2015)

Aggiungo anche io due scorci su Roma!

Uno molto famoso:

Ed uno molto meno famoso: Chiesa di Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza.


----------



## banshee (17 Dicembre 2015)

Rudra ha detto:


> Aggiungo anche io due scorci su Roma!
> 
> Uno molto famoso:
> 
> Ed uno molto meno famoso: Chiesa di Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza.


bellissima Sant'Ivo, ci passavo da piccola per andare da scuola a piazza Navona con mia nonna...passavamo dentro il cortile, era aperto...


----------



## Rudra (17 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bellissima Sant'Ivo, ci passavo da piccola per andare da scuola a piazza Navona con mia nonna...passavamo dentro il cortile, era aperto...


E' bellissima, sì


----------



## LucyLiu (18 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2015)

[video=youtube_share;KsE4oq-IMEo]http://youtu.be/KsE4oq-IMEo[/video]


----------



## LucyLiu (18 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 11124


che meraviglia...
passeggiare di notte per quelle vie...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2015)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> che meraviglia...
> passeggiare di notte per quelle vie...


Qui è sempre così, Rocca Paolina, non esiste il cielo  Ora c'è un mercatino di Natale , considera che si dirama in piccole vie come una vera città sotterranea


----------



## Falcor (19 Dicembre 2015)

Sorella che belle le tue foto. Queste cittadine così son bellissime. Ma l'umbria in genere è stupenda. Io son rimasto incantato la prima volta che ho visitato Spello, Foligno, Spoleto. Assisi semplicemente la amo, ci son tornato 4-5 volte ed ogni volta era una esperienza nuova.

Spero di tornare anche a Perugia che ho visitato solo una volta e c'era anche l'Eurochocolate quindi un casino assurdo.


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Tellaro*


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


>


E' isola del Tino quella che si vede?


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' isola del Tino quella che si vede?


sì


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


>


Ma bella!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2016)

appena ho tempo allego la mia fototessera


----------

